# Free patterns by Esther Leavitt



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

sharing the link

http://craftsbystarlight.com/knit/knit-headwear/item/296-midnightscarbon

Scroll the menu on the right side and find whatever you want.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oooh...I love the Midnight Scarbon and have just printed it off!! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link,very nice pattern.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

all of her patterns are lovely...thanks for the link


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you for this beautiful pattern link for Scarbon, just love it! :lol:


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link! Bookmarked.


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

I love it thx for sharing


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks so much....I was even more excited to see her tatting lessons!


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Love her tatting lessons on YouTube thanks so much and her patterns are wonderful too.


----------

